# CMT Routers, any opinion?



## Cold_Fire (Sep 23, 2011)

Hello,

I've tried the search engine of the forum but didn't find any opinions on them. Perhaps they are not very usual in USA...

Any opinions about CMT routers? I'm interested in the CMT7E model.

Regards,
Juan


----------



## Cold_Fire (Sep 23, 2011)

Just discovered that CMT routers are the same as Triton routers, aren't they? CMT CMT7E looks exactly the same as Triton TRB001.

What is the relation between them?

Thank you.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

I don't know for sure if they are the same but I have 2 Triton routers. I have a 2-1/4hp that used to be in one of the router tables & now I have replaced it with a 3-1/4hp. The Triton routers are excellent routers even so when mounted in a table. I have no complaints.


----------



## Cold_Fire (Sep 23, 2011)

Thanks for your opinion. I have searched for opinions on Triton routers and it's a well known quality router.

Don't really know why or how CMT is producing or distributing Triton routers under the orange brand, but they are the same machines with small changes and adds.

Thank you!


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Juan

CMT buy-in the routers from Triton as you suspect. Before they switched to Triton they had a similar deal with deWalt for the DW625

Regards

Phil


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Triton seems to have quality products. I have their 10" sliding miter saw and just picked up their little JOF router. I'm hoping they get their North America act together for support though. I called looking for some accessories and found out Triton and HTC (the company handling NA support) were having a spat and HTC was stopping support on them.h34r:
UK should be fine on them though as anything I want for it will come from there.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Cold_Fire said:


> Just discovered that CMT routers are the same as Triton routers, aren't they? CMT CMT7E looks exactly the same as Triton TRB001.
> 
> What is the relation between them?
> 
> Thank you.


Triton (the Australian company) went into 'bankruptcy' and was bought out by a Swiss company a couple of years ago.

The CMT routers are re-badged Trition routers.


----------



## Cold_Fire (Sep 23, 2011)

Thanks for the information guys. I'll buy Industrio with the CMT router


----------



## thm33578 (Aug 7, 2012)

they are ok...


----------

